

How to install or remove fonts in Linux - javinpaul
http://f1geek.com/linux/how-to-install-or-remove-fonts-in-linux

======
jamescampbell
this is great, I was looking for a guide to look at fonts in depth on Ubuntu,
as I already know how in OSX. Thanks!

